# Un nuovo cugino!



## Sir Pilade (7 Settembre 2015)

Ciao a tutti ragazzi, ebbene si come avrete notato dal titolo non sono tifoso del Milan ma dei cuginetti neroazzurri  non mi ricordo perché e come ma da quasi un mesetto avevo notato questo forum e avevo iniziato a leggervi, così ho deciso di fare il grande passo e registrarmi, spinto dal fatto che vedo moltissimi tifosi competenti che ne capiscono di calcio e dal rispetto che si ha per gli ospiti! 
Ovviamente ho già letto tutti i regolamenti per gli ospiti e non, mi sono inserito nel gruppo "ospiti" e niente, prometto che farò il bravo! 

Che dirvi di me? Ho 19 anni, vi scrivo dalla provincia di Roma, sono appassionato di tutti gli sport di squadra (più o meno) oltre il calcio, mi piace molto la musica italiana e non, in Italia stravedo per De André e Guccini per il resto adoro Beatles e Queen ma ascolto un po' di tutto! Una grandissima passione invece è quella per Tolkien e tutti i suo scritti! 
Vabbè non voglio annoiarvi troppo, ci sarà modo di conoscerci meglio, spero! 
Ci si legge!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Settembre 2015)

Benvenuto


----------



## prebozzio (7 Settembre 2015)

Ciao cuginastro! Non prenderci troppo in giro


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Settembre 2015)

Benvenuto tra noi


----------



## DannySa (14 Settembre 2015)

E' troppo facile infilare la spada nella roccia ora...


----------



## JesusHeKnows (14 Settembre 2015)

Ehila...belle passioni, tranne una XD


----------



## MissRossonera (15 Settembre 2015)

Benvenuto!


----------



## smallball (15 Settembre 2015)

benvenuto!!


----------



## Sir Pilade (15 Settembre 2015)

Grazie mille a tutti per il benvenuto!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Settembre 2015)

Benvenuto !


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (16 Settembre 2015)

Porti grandi notizie da Londra?


----------



## Sir Pilade (16 Settembre 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Porti grandi notizie da Londra?



Sensazionali!


----------



## Biss (18 Settembre 2015)

Sir Pilade ha scritto:


> Sensazionali!



hahahahah in alto i calici!!!


----------



## Hellscream (18 Settembre 2015)

Sir Pilade ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti ragazzi, ebbene si come avrete notato dal titolo non sono tifoso del Milan ma dei cuginetti neroazzurri  non mi ricordo perché e come ma da quasi un mesetto avevo notato questo forum e avevo iniziato a leggervi, così ho deciso di fare il grande passo e registrarmi, spinto dal fatto che vedo moltissimi tifosi competenti che ne capiscono di calcio e dal rispetto che si ha per gli ospiti!
> Ovviamente ho già letto tutti i regolamenti per gli ospiti e non, mi sono inserito nel gruppo "ospiti" e niente, prometto che farò il bravo!
> 
> Che dirvi di me? Ho 19 anni, vi scrivo dalla provincia di Roma, sono appassionato di tutti gli sport di squadra (più o meno) oltre il calcio, mi piace molto la musica italiana e non, in Italia stravedo per De André e Guccini per il resto adoro Beatles e Queen ma ascolto un po' di tutto!* Una grandissima passione invece è quella per Tolkien e tutti i suo scritti! *
> ...



+10000000 punti


----------

